# Audi A3 Jack and Lift Points? where?-I need diagram and or photos...



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

does anyone has a photo/pic or diagram for the underside of 
the A3 where the actual Jack and/or Lift points are?
thanks..
e


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

the stupid rail thing is ridiculous and simply retarded.
why cant they just give me a nice rubber pad to jack up like on my bimmer????
my railing is getting all crushed and bent and torn up
not even from me... cuz im careful
but whenever i take it to the shop and they put it on the left it goes ... CRUNCH... before they lower it back down and put down the blocks....
STUPID VAG
can someone find a source for these?
http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/f...25024


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Here you go
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php?II=833


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

I usually jack my car up at the point where the control arm meets the frame, the big part, with the big bolt running through it, and then place my jackstands at the pinch welds where the little arrows are..... Works for me and keeps everything from getting crushed.....


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

whatever, crush away you dont see it anyway and it really dosn thurt anything.
Whenever I go to the dealer they are like " ummm did you know your under pannels are all bent?" so I just look really upset and reply "WHAT? WTF did you guys do? Your the only ones to ever work on it!!!" ( It is obvious looking at the car this is not true)


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Audi A3 Jack and Lift Points? where?-I need diagram and or photos... (tiptronic)*

It's in the FAQ at the top of the forum.... 
Jack Pads


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (kevin911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin911* »_whatever, crush away you dont see it anyway and it really dosn thurt anything.
Whenever I go to the dealer they are like " ummm did you know your under pannels are all bent?" so I just look really upset and reply "WHAT? WTF did you guys do? Your the only ones to ever work on it!!!" ( It is obvious looking at the car this is not true)

I dunno if that's such a good idea to just "crush away" the pinch welds. Over time you're gonna rust the frame to crap that way, also if you crack the seam there, you can potentially have water start leaking into the car, which is not good either.


----------

